# Getting ready to smoke some Chilean Sea Bass



## ejbreeze (Aug 26, 2011)

I couldn't find much about smoking Fresh Chilean Sea Bass so I have it marinating in some Italian seasoning and a dash of soy sauce.  It is for dinner so I guess I will smoke it for a couple of hours using pecan wood and see what happens unless anyone else has a better idea.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2011)

Smoke then Grill to finish

Todd


----------



## chef willie (Aug 26, 2011)

couple of hours may be to much....be careful and keep a sharp eye on those. Chilean Sea Bass mostly fished out, rarely see them anymore


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Point Chef!

Some fish is better smoked and some not.

Maybe just grill with a couple chunks of pecan burning on the grill?

Todd


----------



## ejbreeze (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  Chilean Sea bass is pretty oily.  Don't you think I could get away with smoke for a while then finish on the grill like Todd suggests?  Maybe a one hour smoke?  We have a Super H mart  http://www.yelp.com/biz/super-h-mart-diamond-bar-2  which is a Korean market with the freshest seafood I have seen.  Whole and filet fish of most kinds.  They always have fresh Chilean Sea Bass at prices near half what the big box markets sell it for if they even have it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't help you with a recipe, Willie, but I could always help eat some !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't have enough line on any of my reels to reach any Chilean Sea Bass, so I never smoked one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## miamirick (Aug 26, 2011)

it looks about an inch thick so i would say one hour in the smoker should be quite tasty, dont want to dry it out


----------



## ejbreeze (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes your right.  About 1".  Here it is after 30 minutes.


----------



## ejbreeze (Aug 26, 2011)

Fifty minutes and it off the smoker.  This was a nice smokey flavor on the outside while the inside remained so moist the juices hit the plate. A keeper and a new fav.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 26, 2011)

glad to help, i could eat seafood all week long,   nothing worse than over cooking and yours looks perfect   i might have to go get some tomorrow now!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree with Rick. It looks perfect!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 27, 2011)

Absolutely Perfect!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

That looks fantastic!!!

The side is so colorful too!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## ejbreeze (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.  The funny thing is I woke up this morning hungry. That fish doesn't stay with me very long.


----------

